# Need Recommendations



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Planning to take a vacation which requires an 8-10 hour road trip. Has anybody used and/or liked an external charging pack for the Kindle Fire 8.9? It sounds like that's what I'll need to make this trip..lol.. Any recommendations on which device will work with my new Fire the best would be appreciated.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love mine, but it's not available anywhere (I know, I just tried to find another one for my daughter-in-law). We ended up getting this one for her:



I like this one ^ because, like mine, it has an attached micro USB cable so I'm can't NOT have the cable with me. (Mine has two, the old Apple attachment and the micro USB.) And it's a similar capacity.

I find that the battery pack DOES charge my Fire 8.9, not just sustain the charge, if I'm not using it.

I'd also do all the normal things to try to increase battery life on the road trip, turning off WiFi, turning down the brightness, making sure there aren't apps running in the background that don't need to be.

Betsy


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for the response, Betsy...I appreciate someone taking time to try to help..lol. My reason for the hurry is that ShopNBC has a today's special on the myCharge 6000 for 54.17. It's a great deal on this particular model (usually about $89-99), so I kinda wanted to be sure it would work on my Fire HD. I think I'll go ahead and order it...I can always return it if I need to. Plus, my husband has an Iphone 4, so it will work for sure on that. Thank you again!!


----------



## viennacoup (Dec 22, 2010)

Go to Walmart or Staples and buy a cigarette lighter usb adapter for under $10.  Charge the fire as you drive.

Works great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

viennacoup said:


> Go to Walmart or Staples and buy a cigarette lighter usb adapter for under $10. Charge the fire as you drive.
> 
> Works great.


These will provide not quite enough power to keep the thing charged as you're using it. Kind of depends what you're doing. But my experience has been that they will charge the Fire, but _r e a l l y s l o w l y _. And they do a better job if you're not using the thing at all. I think they just can't draw enough from the car battery.

That said, the one I have is for my phone -- maybe if you could find a higher power one it would work better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, even though I use one that's rated to be enough for my iPad, I haven't had good luck with my cigarette lighter adapter as a charger while I'm using the device.  But the battery pack does charge it.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought a cigarette one and plan to charge as I drive when I'm not using the Fire, just to top it off.  Actually have only run it down (and not all the way) if I play a game while waiting for a patient (which can be several hours in a few cases) instead of just reading.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I use an adapter that plugs into the cigarette lighter and provides a regular outlet for a plug. It's handy for charging the Kindle and for my daughters when they watch DVDs on the laptop during long road trips. It keeps the computers fully charged the entire trip.

Here's a link to see what I'm talking about. Smart AC 120 USB Power Inverter

Note: we also use a small single outlet surge protector, for extra security.


----------

